# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Dự án máy cắt plasma + oxy gas, 2 chức năng cắt tấm và cắt ống - Quy Nguyen

## Quy Nguyen

Xin chào anh em.
Ngày trước cũng nhờ anh em chỉ giáo mà mình dựng 1 con máy để sử dụng; tính ra cũng được 3-4 năm gì rồi. Con máy đầu tay chỉ cắt được plasma, mà khổ cắt nhỏ nên cũng khá hạn chế cho công việc; nhưng dù sao em ấy cũng đã hoạt động rất hiệu quả trong thời gian qua.
Hiện tại, mình định dựng 1 con máy mới, ban đầu chỉ định cắt plasma + oxy gas thôi mà một vài anh em bảo là mỗi lần dựng máy là mỗi lần khó (mà đúng là thế thật), thế nên sao ko tích hợp cắt ống luôn thì sẽ ok hơn, chưa dùng tới thì sau này dùng. Thế nên mình lập topic này để lại nhờ anh em chỉ giáo cho mình để dự án được ngon nghẻ.
Với kinh nghiệm của lần dựng trước + khả năng cá nhân thì về phần cơ mình có thể xác định là ko thành vấn đề, chỉ băn khoăn về phần điện điều khiển cũng như  phần mềm để xuất code (hiện tại cắt tấm thì mình đang dùng sheetcam).
Rất mong anh em quan tâm chỉ giáo ạ.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Dự định là hình dạng con máy sẽ giống 1 trong các máy tham khảo này

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Mình có tham khảo về phần điều khiển cho dự án này, mà có vẻ chưa anh em nào làm qua, có anh làm qua rồi thì giá quá chát, ngang với mua máy mới nên không khả thi tí nào; ko lẽ phải làm riêng ra 2 máy cắt tấm riêng, cắt ống riêng

----------


## CKD

Bản chất vẫn là con máy bình thường có thêm trục xoay thôi mà  :Big Grin: 

Còn sản phẩm làm theo nhu cầu khách hàng thì nó mang giá thì trường rồi.

Về nguyên lý vận hành thì đơn giản giống như mấy trục xoay trong ngành gỗ thôi. Tức triển khai phẳng thanh hoặc ống rồi làm file. Phần trục X hay Y được chuyển qua quay tròn.
Cách này cũng là cách mà nhiều soft làm, đa phần đều khay triển ống hoặc thanh ra tấm rồi mới làm tiếp các bước.

Tiện dụng hơn thì làm máy có hẵn 4 axis. Khi đó thì mới đạt hiệu quả cao khi cắt ống có mặt cắt không phải là tròn. Tất nhiên thì controller phải hổ trợ 4 axis  :Big Grin: . Và chỉ hiệu quả nếu software hổ trợ  :Big Grin: 

Còn về kết cấu thì tùy, tách riêng (như hình) hay nhập chung hay thế nào là tùy vào mục đích, nhu cầu v.v...

----------

kametoco, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Tuấn

Trước em cũng làm dính liền như thế, rùi sau em tách ra cho dễ sử dụng
Plasma cắt tấm là cắt tấm, còn cái tròn thì em làm cùng với máy mài cho nó phù hợp với cv bên em, là mài xong rồi cắt. Máy mài thì chạy lâu rồi mà cắt ống thì em vẫn chưa lắp lên :P

----------


## CKD

Tụm lại làm 1 thì tiết kiệm được phần điện & controller ạ.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Cảm ơn bác CKD, bác Tuấn.
Bên mình cắt ống là cắt ống hộp là chủ yếu, ống tròn thì ít lắm. Như này đây:





Thế nên mình mới nghĩ là phần điều khiển sẽ khó hơn so với ống tròn. Ống tròn thì khoảng cách tâm ống đến mặt ống không đổi nên như bác CKD nói, trải phẳng ra thì điều khiển nó không khác cắt tấm.

----------


## CKD

Phần mềm thì mấy cái vọc qua có hổ trợ cắt ống, với nhiều profile khác nhau
- cncKAD
- SheetCAM
Cả hai thằng này thì đều cần có thuốc đặc trị. Đặc biệt là sheetcam, nó bán khá rẻ và có check online nên khó lòng chia thuốc. cnckad thì chưa rỏ.

- SheetCAM thì out gcode cho mach3 dễ hơn.
- cncKAD thì out gcode cho những máy chuyên dùng. Nên có nhiều cái mach3 éo có hiểu. Cái này thì như chủ đề kia kia... mình đang nghiên cứu viết lại post cho nó  :Big Grin:

----------


## dangduc

E cũng đang mò dùng CNCKad để cắt ống vẫn đang loay hoay phần post cho nó, e nhớ rất lâu rồi có bác đã làm cnc cắt ống đăng diễn đàn mà e không biết bác ấy dùng phần mềm gì để xuất code.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> E cũng đang mò dùng CNCKad để cắt ống vẫn đang loay hoay phần post cho nó, e nhớ rất lâu rồi có bác đã làm cnc cắt ống đăng diễn đàn mà e không biết bác ấy dùng phần mềm gì để xuất code.


Có anh bạn bảo là Shhetcam Rotary, bạn thử xem, xong có gì... chỉ giáo lại mình ^_^
Mà bạn làm được phần điều khiển cắt ống rồi à

----------


## CKD

- SheetCAM thì thuốc cho soft thì có, plugin rotary thì không có.
Mình thì mua hết từ soft tới plugin. Căn bản là khá ok. Soft đơn giản, post cũng rất dể để customize. Chịu mua thuốc thì cũng không đắt so với giá trị sử dụng. Tầm 300$. Thằng này nó có ckeck online, nên không chia sẻ thuốc được.

- cncKAD thì thuốc than khá là khó, không cần plugin rotary vì có sẵn roài. Có cái post thì khá là khó để can thiệp vì tài liệu vì tài liệu thì rất hiếm  :Smile: 

cncKAD thì mình có nghiên cứu rồi. Việc xử cái post tương đối phức tạp. Phần vì không có tài liệu, phần vì nó quá nhiều option. Nhưng căn bản là hoàn toàn có thể viết lại post cho nhiều controller khác nhau. Theo mình thì cncKAD rất mạnh cho phương pháp gia công dạng tấm + ống mỏng. Có thể kết hợp mill + plasma/laser + punching.

----------

nhatson, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## dangduc

E mới tìm được cái này cắt ống 5 trục mà nó nói là add-in cho SheetCAM và hình như là mới ra hay sao đó mà e search mãi không thêm được chút thông tin nào, các bác xem thử:
https://www.candcnc.net/store-home/r...iZv3efbbaHUEpA

----------


## dangduc

> Có anh bạn bảo là Shhetcam Rotary, bạn thử xem, xong có gì... chỉ giáo lại mình ^_^
> Mà bạn làm được phần điều khiển cắt ống rồi à


E vẫn đang gặp trục trặc với nó bác ạ g-code xuất ra cắt ống tròn chưa được ổn lắm, nếu không xử lý được có khi e chuyển qua SheetCam.

----------


## CKD

> E vẫn đang gặp trục trặc với nó bác ạ g-code xuất ra cắt ống tròn chưa được ổn lắm, nếu không xử lý được có khi e chuyển qua SheetCam.


Bác đang dùng soft nào?

----------


## dangduc

> Bác đang dùng soft nào?


E đang dùng CNCKad bác ạ.

----------


## IRF945

> E đang dùng CNCKad bác ạ.


bác tư duy 1 tí đi, bác tính toán chọn điểm start price cho chuẩn phần còn lại có THC lo hết rồi. bác hiểu ra vấn đề thì hộp cũng như tròn thôi :Big Grin:

----------


## dangduc

> bác tư duy 1 tí đi, bác tính toán chọn điểm start price cho chuẩn phần còn lại có THC lo hết rồi. bác hiểu ra vấn đề thì hộp cũng như tròn thôi


Do bộ post e đang dùng nó chưa tương thích bác ạ  :Smile:

----------


## dangduc

> Có anh bạn bảo là Shhetcam Rotary, bạn thử xem, xong có gì... chỉ giáo lại mình ^_^
> Mà bạn làm được phần điều khiển cắt ống rồi à


Bác Quy Nguyen có dùng zalo không ạ.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> bác tư duy 1 tí đi, bác tính toán chọn điểm start price cho chuẩn phần còn lại có THC lo hết rồi. bác hiểu ra vấn đề thì hộp cũng như tròn thôi


Bác cắt tấm thì máy dùng tối đa 3 trục X, Y, Z, (tạm bỏ qua cái THC nhé bác). Nếu cắt ống tròn thì khi trải phẳng ra thì có thể là giống cắt tấm, và trên bộ điều khiển có switch chuyển từ cắt tấm sang cắt ống, kiểu như chuyển từ trục Y cắt tấm di chuyển thẳng thành trục xoay A, như sơ đồ dưới đây, khi đó máy cũng vẫn dùng có 3 trục là trục X, A và Z. Khi trục A xoay thì mỏ cắt đứng yên theo chiều trục Y (vì trục Y bị đã ngắt bởi switch): 



Tuy nhiên, ở đây là cắt ống hộp cơ bác ạ, bác có thể xem clip dưới đây cho rõ:




Trong clip, bác thấy khi trục A đứng yên để cắt trên 1 mặt của hộp thì mỏ cắt vẫn phải di chuyển theo trục Y, nghĩ là trục Y vẫn hoạt động, và khi trục A xoay để chuyển qua cắt mặt khác của hộp thì đồng thời trục Y cũng di chuyển theo. Như vậy, với cắt ống hộp thì máy phải dùng tới 4 trục Z,Y, Z và A cơ bác ạ.

Nếu chỉ là cắt tấm và cắt ống tròn thì có bộ điều khiển plasma của TQ, tấm giá 5-7tr là xử lý được rồi, khỏi mất công máy tính rồi phần mềm lằng nhằng. Cái chính là cắt ống hộp cơ ạ.

----------


## CKD

Ống hộp thì cũng tuỳ giải pháp à bác.
- full 4 axis là giải pháp đầy đủ nhất. Lúc này nếu không có THC thì torch vẫn bám theo bề mặt phôi được nếu việc vẽ, xuất, gá đặt phôi là chính xác. Việc này cũng chỉ khã thi khi software hổ trợ tốt. Có THC thì quá trình sẽ tốt hơn.
- 3 axis và giao Z cho THC điều khiển. Việc này sẽ có vấn đề nếu THC đáp ứng không tốt.

Thấy mấy controller chuyên plasma chị na tầm 5tr thì chỉ có 2 axis chứ đừng nói là 3-4 axis. Trục Z hoàn toàn giao khoán cho THC.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Ống hộp thì cũng tuỳ giải pháp à bác.
> - full 4 axis là giải pháp đầy đủ nhất. Lúc này nếu không có THC thì torch vẫn bám theo bề mặt phôi được nếu việc vẽ, xuất, gá đặt phôi là chính xác. Việc này cũng chỉ khã thi khi software hổ trợ tốt. Có THC thì quá trình sẽ tốt hơn.
> - 3 axis và giao Z cho THC điều khiển. Việc này sẽ có vấn đề nếu THC đáp ứng không tốt.
> 
> Thấy mấy controller chuyên plasma chị na tầm 5tr thì chỉ có 2 axis chứ đừng nói là 3-4 axis. Trục Z hoàn toàn giao khoán cho THC.


Chào bác
Về phần xuất code, thì có lẽ mình chọn Rotary pipe cutting plugin của Sheetcam thôi 



Mình còn kẹt vấn đề về điều khiển thôi. Hiện cái máy cũ đã có đầy đủ tủ điện Mach3 và linh phụ kiện hoàn thiện cho máy cắt plasma, giờ nâng cấp từ tủ đó lên (ý là làm tủ khác nhưng lấy linh kiện từ tủ đó) thì chưa biết có bác nào làm được và chi phí thêm bao nhiêu nhỉ? 

Sẵn mình chụp cái tủ cũ cho anh em xem luôn 

 











Hình chụp thì ngay, mà up lên thì nó xoay như bông vụ, anh em chịu khó xoay để xem nhé 😁

----------


## CKD

Trời, nâng cấp cái này dễ thôi mà.
Bác mà ở gần là em xách dao qua thịt bác ngay  :Smile: 


SheetCAM thì em bao show cho bâc luôn. Em vọc sheetcam lâu lắm roài ợ  :Smile:

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Trời, nâng cấp cái này dễ thôi mà.
> Bác mà ở gần là em xách dao qua thịt bác ngay 
> 
> 
> SheetCAM thì em bao show cho bâc luôn. Em vọc sheetcam lâu lắm roài ợ


Mình cũng đang dùng sheetcam để cắt tấm mà nên chắc sẽ ko quá khó khăn để vọc cái rotary pipe cutting plugin.

Mà bác quan hệ rộng thì giới thiệu giúp bác nào ở SG chiến hộ mình cái tủ với ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Mình cũng đang dùng sheetcam để cắt tấm mà nên chắc sẽ ko quá khó khăn để vọc cái rotary pipe cutting plugin.
> 
> Mà bác quan hệ rộng thì giới thiệu giúp bác nào ở SG chiến hộ mình cái tủ với ạ.


Cụ ở SG à. SG thì mình cắt cổ luôn cũng được  :Smile:  keke. Mình là luôn có dao bén  :Wink: 
Cụ ll mình qua facebook hoặc zalo O9O8984OIO nhe.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Cụ ở SG à. SG thì mình cắt cổ luôn cũng được  keke. Mình là luôn có dao bén 
> Cụ ll mình qua facebook hoặc zalo O9O8984OIO nhe.


Chào bác cùng các anh em

Tình hình là qua nghiên cứ lại thì để cắt được tấm và ống tròn thì máy chỉ cần 4 trục: trục dọc X, trục Y ngang, trục Z lên xuống và trục xoay A trong đó trục dọc X, trục Y ngang, trục Z lên xuống dùng khi cắt tấm, và khi chuyển qua từ cắt tấm sang cắt ống tròn thì trục ngang Y sẽ bị khóa và chuyển thành trục xoay A.

Nếu vẫn là con máy trên, nếu cắt ống hộp thì máy sẽ phải dùng cả 4 trục: trục dọc X, trục Y ngang, trục Z lên xuống và trục xoay A. Nhưng có 1 vấn đề ở đây là phần gá kẹp giữ để xoay ống; cả ống tròn và ống hộp đều cần có mâm cặp kẹp 1 đầu ống, nhưng phải có cơ cấu giữ và đỡ phần giữa của ống: với ống tròn thì chỉ cần cơ cấu gồm 2 cái xoay như 2 vòng bi đỡ ở dưới ống, nên phía trên ống bị trống, mỏ cắt có thể di chuyển dọc theo ống mà ko vướng gì; nhưng với ống hộp thì khác, phải có cơ cấu kẹp 4 mặt ống, và cơ cấu này xoay theo cái mâm cặp, như vậy khi mỏ cắt di chuyển dọc ống thì sẽ vướng cái cơ cấu kẹp đỡ ở giữa ống này.

Vậy thì giải pháp là khi cắt tấm thì máy dùng 3 trục:  trục dọc X, trục Y ngang, trục Z lên xuống; và khi cắt ống hộp thì dùng 4 trục là trục dọc X2, trục Y ngang, trục Z lên xuống và trục xoay A trong đó trục dọc X2 này độc lập với trục dọ X cắt tấm, còn trục Y ngang, trục Z lên xuống thì dùng chung với cắt tấm, khi cắt ống hộp thì sẽ khóa trục X và chuyển sang trục X2. Như vậy máy sẽ thành máy có 5 trục nhưng thực tế khi máy chạy thì cũng chỉ chạy tối đa có 4 trục.

Mình mượn cái clip của bác ở cty EMC để anh em tham khảo:




Vậy về phần điều khiển thì có triển được ko ha bác @CKD

----------


## anhcos

Ảnh này chộp lại của con cắt laser gởi bác chủ xem, 2 đầu kẹp ống:


Phần chính giữa không phải là khối tròn xoay, tùy theo D của ống mà xoay nó đi cho đúng.
Mình thấy cái này cũng áp dụng được cho ống vuông.

----------


## CKD

Mình không để ý là máy hiện tại của bác thế nào. Và cho dù là double Y thì vẫn gọi là Y. Vậy nên:
- cắt tấm phẳng thì chỉ cần XY, controller có Z thì tốt, không có thì giao cho THC điều khiển.
- cắt ống tròn xuyên tâm thì khi đó chỉ cần XA hoặc YA (tuỳ bố trí). Z thì cũng như với cắt tấm.
----> vậy nên với cắt tấm + ống tròn thì chỉ cần 2-3 axis là ok rồi.

- với ống hộp thì cần XYA, Z nên có. Vậy là 4 axis là phù hợp nhất.

Nếu cơ cấu không thể dùng trục X hiện tại cho cắt ống. Thì căn bản là cần option thêm XZ mới. Tận dụng lại Y. Vậy thì khi vận hành cũng chỉ là XYZA. Làm gì mà 5 axis?

Với cách nói của bác thì Z dùng chung mà X lại riêng thì mình không rỏ là thế nào.

Việc gá ống thì chỉ cần có cơ cấu kẹp ống hộp, thì sẽ kẹp được ống tròn.

Mấy cái ảnh máy mẫu bác úp ở trang 1 là hoàn thiện cho giải pháp cắt tấm + ống. Thì tối đa cũng là xyza mà thôi.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Ảnh này chộp lại của con cắt laser gởi bác chủ xem, 2 đầu kẹp ống:
> 
> 
> Phần chính giữa không phải là khối tròn xoay, tùy theo D của ống mà xoay nó đi cho đúng.
> Mình thấy cái này cũng áp dụng được cho ống vuông.


Cảm ơn bác, cái vụ kẹp ống thì ok, mình ko bàn đến; vấn đề là ở phần giữa ống. Nếu ống chỉ cắt lỗ trên ống mà ko bị cắt đứt thành 2 đoạn thì bác kẹp 2 đầu là ok, nhưng nếu bị cắt đứt ra thì bắt buộc phải có đỡ ống ở giữa (trừ khi ống ngắn thì chỉ cần kẹp 1 đầu là vẫn giữ được ống ko bị võng xuống). Cơ cấu đỡ ống trong hình bác gửi, theo mình hiểu là 1 cái puli cố định, nhưng rãnh trên puli có bán kính thay đổi, khi cắt ống tròn nào thì xoay cái puli tới đoạn bán kính rãnh puli bằng bán kính của ống; nếu là ống vuông thì xoay cái puli tới đoạn bán kính rãnh puli bằng đướng chéo của ống, khi đó ống vuông luôn tiếp xúc bằng 3 điểm góc ống. Nhưng nếu là ống hộp chữ nhật hay thép U, V thì cái puli này không giải quyết được. Chỉ có kẹp và đỡ ống như kiểu dưới này thôi



Và phần mỏ cắt phải nằm ngoài cái mâm đỡ giữa ống, vì nếu cắt ở phần giữa mâm cặp đầu ống và mâm đỡ giữa ống mà cắt đứt thì ống sẽ xụp xuống ngay.





> Mình không để ý là máy hiện tại của bác thế nào. Và cho dù là double Y thì vẫn gọi là Y. Vậy nên:
> - cắt tấm phẳng thì chỉ cần XY, controller có Z thì tốt, không có thì giao cho THC điều khiển.
> - cắt ống tròn xuyên tâm thì khi đó chỉ cần XA hoặc YA (tuỳ bố trí). Z thì cũng như với cắt tấm.
> ----> vậy nên với cắt tấm + ống tròn thì chỉ cần 2-3 axis là ok rồi.
> 
> - với ống hộp thì cần XYA, Z nên có. Vậy là 4 axis là phù hợp nhất.
> 
> Nếu cơ cấu không thể dùng trục X hiện tại cho cắt ống. Thì căn bản là cần option thêm XZ mới. Tận dụng lại Y. Vậy thì khi vận hành cũng chỉ là XYZA. Làm gì mà 5 axis?
> 
> ...


Chào bác, để dễ hình dung, mình up cái ảnh lên cho bác và anh em dễ nhìn

Như ảnh này là khi cắt tấm và ống tròn:



Bác thấy phần đỡ ống tròn nằm ở dưới nên ko làm vướng mỏ cắt, máy chạy 4 trục như minh họa trong hình.

Còn khi cắt ống hộp, vuông, V, U thì như mình trả lời bác @anhcos thì cần phải đỡ ống theo kiểu khác, và sẽ như thế này:



Bác thấy là nếu chạy mỏ cắt bằng trục X của cắt tấm thì sẽ đụng ngay cái mâm đỡ giữa ống, nên ý mình là máy có thêm trục X2, trục X2 này sẽ đẩy nguyên cái mâm cặp đầu ống di chuyển theo chiều X, còn mỏ cắt thì đứng yên. Khi đó khi cắt tấm thì máy dùng 3 trục: trục dọc X, trục Y ngang, trục Z lên xuống; và khi cắt ống hộp thì dùng 4 trục là trục dọc X2, trục Y ngang, trục Z lên xuống và trục xoay A trong đó trục dọc X2 này độc lập với trục dọc X cắt tấm, còn trục Y ngang, trục Z lên xuống thì dùng chung với cắt tấm, khi cắt ống hộp thì sẽ khóa trục X và chuyển sang trục X2. Như vậy máy sẽ thành máy có 5 trục nhưng thực tế khi máy chạy thì cũng chỉ chạy tối đa có 4 trục.

Và như vậy thì không biết là tủ điện sẽ thế nào? Có thực hiện được không bác ạ?

----------


## CKD

Thì bản chất vận hành cũng chỉ là xyza thôi mà.
Việc đổi mà bác nói thì chỉ là thay đổi phần điện motor dế điều khiển 1 trục khác thôi. Kiểu này thì thiết kế cứng hay mền đều làm được.

Cắt ống có rất nhiều cách triển khai. Vì yêu cầu phải có đở, nên khi thực hiện cũng sẽ có nhiều trường hợp.
- nếu chủ yếu cắt phần đầu ống. Thì ống di chuyển hoặc torch + giá đở di chuyển.
- nếu cắt (khoét) kết cấu trên phần thân ống thì chỉ có torch di chuyển.

Vậy nên nếu chu toàn hết mọi nhu cầu thì cả giá đở lẫn kẹp lẫn torch đều có khã năng di chuyển theo phương dọc của ống. Và tuỳ tình huống mà có setup mềm lại cho phù hợp.

----------


## anhcos

Cơ cấu kẹp ống của máy:




Trục Y như hình của bác nó kéo dài thêm ra tận chỗ cắt ống chứ không giới hạn trong mặt bàn nên vẫn cần 1 trục Y là đủ cho cả 2 khu vực là  phẳng và ống.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Cơ cấu kẹp ống của máy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trục Y như hình của bác nó kéo dài thêm ra tận chỗ cắt ống chứ không giới hạn trong mặt bàn nên vẫn cần 1 trục Y là đủ cho cả 2 khu vực là  phẳng và ống.


Mình hiểu là trục Y vẫn dùng chung cho cả cắt ống và tấm, và cũng hiểu là trục Y vươn ra ngoài khung máy để cần khi cắt ống. Ý mình nói là về trục dọc X ấy bác ạ, nghĩa là cắt tấm cũng có trục X của cắt tấm, và cắt ống thì lại có trục X của cắt ống riêng, nhưng khi sử dụng thì chỉ 1 trong 2 trục này chạy thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ máy plasma của bác chủ làm đến đâu rùi ạ ? em lấy tinh thần đầu năm mới em làm con cắt ống cho bà con đỡ cực cái ạ

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Vụ máy plasma của bác chủ làm đến đâu rùi ạ ? em lấy tinh thần đầu năm mới em làm con cắt ống cho bà con đỡ cực cái ạ


Cuối năm lu xu bu nhiều thứ quá nên tạm gác lại bác ạ. Tới đây em sẽ khởi động lại cũng là phục vụ cho những mục tiêu của 1 năm mới.

----------

